# Toronto Group Order Arrival With Some Pictures



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Manny adjusting to his new home, only took a couple before lights out for the night.









He's moving around but is kinda on an angle, Guessing a typical serra tilt.









Would Def order again A+ For aquascape in my books!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

so how does that group order work. box arrives and everyone come and picks their bag out ?


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

yea we all clear the package together, wait around in a waiting room then go into the "warm" room. we all opened the box and took our bags!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

sounds very exciting still i would be worried about someone grabbing the wrong bag


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Your name and species is written on the bag with a sharpie! As said awesome service by Aquascape!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

O ok well enjoy your manny man


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice man, just got my elong in the tank right now. I'll take a few snaps tomorrow don't wanna turn the tank lights on and stress him out. Elong's looking in pristine condition though, thanks Aquascape!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Post that in their thread


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Post that in their thread


Just did haha


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on the arrival of your fish guys


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

congrats, it's always exciting to get new fish. post more pix


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yea im gunna keep a log on my manny with pics and videos. My first attempt at feeding him shrimp and he took it so I dont have any problems with not feeding live  next step will be some carnivore pellets.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

A few quick snaps of the elong (sorry for the crappy cellphone pics)


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

IM inlove with you elong e46 veryyyyy nice pickup


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> IM inlove with you elong e46 veryyyyy nice pickup


thanks man, these pics don't do him justice either...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I bet he looks much better in person, again congratz


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow what a nice looking elong! Hows he been so far? Eat anything yet?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

sweet!
what did everyone buy? what was in the box tottal for fish?


----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)

Need more info. Great group buy.


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

I think 5-6 RRS, 2 mannys, elong I think a compressus also and maybe 1 or 2 more things


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> I bet he looks much better in person, again congratz


Thanks man.

I stopped by the fish market today, bought some shrimp, haddock, talapia, and scallops. Tryed giving him a piece of scallop, he ate a bite then started tearing it up but just played with it and spat it out. I took it all out and will try something else in a couple days. He's managed to eat/catch 2 zebra dannios i used to cycle the tank with though.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

very cool guys....your elong does look beast i cant wait to get mine tomo


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

scrofano1 said:


> I think 5-6 RRS, 2 mannys, elong I think a compressus also and maybe 1 or 2 more things


^ correct, plus 2 wolf fish


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Inflade said:


> I think 5-6 RRS, 2 mannys, elong I think a compressus also and maybe 1 or 2 more things


^ correct, plus 2 wolf fish
[/quote]

get a chance to snap any pictures?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

great looking elong bud!


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

FishermanCanada said:


> great looking elong bud!


Thanks!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Im glad you guys are enjoying your fish


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry about the manny buddy, i know you were pretty pumped to get him.


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

More pics of My manny!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

e46markus said:


> Sorry about the manny buddy, i know you were pretty pumped to get him.










Sorry inflade.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

every other fish in the order was perfect except his poor manny. it looked like a torpedo without fins. Eyes were also glazed. It was in rough shape. I guess manny's are very sensitive.

sorry for your loss again Inflade.


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice looking Manny Scrofano! Looks bad ass!


----------

